# virtual reality technology



## raines80 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have pretty deep into my novel already, but I need some insight on what type of servers and the amount of processing power it would take to have a real time virtual world that 7 million people inhabit. In the novel, nano technology is pretty advanced and dark matter has been researched further. Not sure if those technologies would help or not. Any thoughts you all have are welcome!


----------



## Nickleby (Apr 22, 2013)

We're fairly close to having quantum computers. Right now I could only speculate on how they would work and what they would look like. In other words, feel free to make something up.


----------



## Potty (Apr 22, 2013)

Have your world invent a super conductor. After that size isn't really much of an issue.


----------

